# hyperrealism



## stanya

My very first attempt to do hyperrealism,, I am happy with the result but there is a lot t learn and practice


----------



## thunderseed

Holy crap that is amazing!!!! Wtf do you mean theres a lot to learn and practice??? Yeah right lol


----------



## pencils

nicely done...theres always more to learn. always.


----------



## Rykal

All i can say is AMAZING.


----------



## MegansBeadedDesigns

Stunning work.


----------



## Art

Unbelievably amazing


----------



## Master Snowy

If I hadn't known any better, I would have said you captured it through your camera and then, added effects. But, you ACTUALLY drew it with your own hands, AMAZING! Totally blown. Great work and thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Blue Angel

Very nice! Please describe your technique.


----------



## stanya

Blue Angel said:


> Very nice! Please describe your technique.


My technique is layers and layers and layers starting with 4h all the way till 7B. details with 0.3mm mechanical pencils hb and 2b, and the dark parts are covered with dark charcoal pencils smoothened with dry brush,, white hair are erased with kneaded eraser and electric eraser.
Hope that helped.
Thank you all for ur kind comments


----------



## DLeeG

That's very helpful. Thanks


----------



## AmabilisVesania

This is wonderful. The eyes are really, really breathtaking, along with the contrast! Great job


----------



## stanya

thank you Ama


----------



## stanya

thank you all for your kind comments,,, I would like to create more of this style but sadly time is my enemy at the moment. hopefully it will ease up a bit soon so I can get back to drawing again


----------



## Big Secz

Nicely done. What size paper did you use?


----------



## stanya

Thank you secz,, its on size A4


----------



## Big Secz

A4? Are you in Europe? So that would be roughly 8.5"x11", impressive. Most hyper-realism artists work on much larger paper as it's easier to get the detail working in a larger format.


----------



## stanya

Yes it is on roughly that size,, I did some research on hyper-realism before I started this piece, and realised that most of them are very large format to the details can be worked out on high level and no need to make hair-thin lines. I think drawing high detailed portrait on large sizes are not as difficult as to make them look the same on smaller size.


----------



## Frailey

Its amazing how much feeling is captured in a drawing that is lost in a photograph. Absolutely gorgeous picture.


----------



## David2991

Outstanding.


----------



## DLeeG

David2991 said:


> Outstanding.


Outstanding first post. It shows outstanding insight and forethought.


----------



## cjm1972

First attempt....wow, your one to watch, really well done.


----------



## TerryCurley

This picture is fantastic.


----------



## SherylG

Wow! I'm stunned! I can't believe you actually drew that! It's incredible! 

OK - I need to do a LOT more work on my sketching.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Awesome job! You pulled the eyes out beautifully!


----------



## stanya

thank you guys for a nice comments,,, I m planning to make another on just like this one but still spending my little time on my seven portrait work for my mum.


----------

